# What nickname did your villagers give you?



## Dustbird (Apr 14, 2020)

Mine has been Butterbean for a while, coined by Fauna and now the whole island calls me that. But Erik recently started calling me Spud and I'm really hoping it'll catch on. What's yours?


----------



## Hikari (Apr 14, 2020)

I'm Vitamin J! (Boots, a jock alligator, called me that, so I guess its on-brand for him, haha)


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 14, 2020)

I refuse to let them give me a nickname, so I don't even know what they have in store for me. If I wanted a nickname, I would have let the game name my character.


----------



## -Lumi- (Apr 14, 2020)

Pinky started calling me Glitter and now Bam does too!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 14, 2020)

I hate villagers calling me something else. I'd rather them call my by my actual name.


----------



## Larimar (Apr 14, 2020)

Louie started calling me Racer, and then just today Phoebe asked if she could call me that too. I think it's fitting considering how much I run across the entire island for stuff so often because I did not plan my layout well xD


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 14, 2020)

My starter Teddy started calling me "Touchdown" and now most of them call me that xD


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Apr 14, 2020)

Rosebud. They know I cheated in sims >>


----------



## 0orchid (Apr 14, 2020)

Sprocket started calling me champ and then almost everyone copied him. Then Pietro came up with rutabaga but that one hasn't really caught on with anyone else yet


----------



## tanisha23 (Apr 14, 2020)

Pashmina started calling me Highway, and now everyone calls me that.


----------



## Capeet (Apr 14, 2020)

I'm...Prof. Pie...and maximum x__x I felt too bad to say no to my villagers


----------



## Soigne (Apr 14, 2020)

they still haven't offered to call me anything, i guess they hate me!


----------



## jenikinz (Apr 14, 2020)

Biff dubbed me "champ" and now half of them call me that.


----------



## Timegear (Apr 14, 2020)

Kid Cat decided to call me "racer," and everyone else has jumped on that train too.


----------



## Loreley (Apr 14, 2020)

Bea (normal personality) chose both of my nicknames. The first one was "Dear" ("Liebes" in German), the second is "Sun" ("Sonne" in German).


----------



## OLoveLy (Apr 14, 2020)

My villagers call me Pansy. Cx


----------



## bubblemilktea (Apr 14, 2020)

Cherry tried to call me backbeat, but I said no. 

Erik wanted to call me spud at first, but now he calls me chef!


----------



## kirbbys (Apr 14, 2020)

heatherstyles said:


> Cherry tried to call me backbeat, but I said no.
> 
> Erik wanted to call me spud at first, but now he calls me chef!



My villager also asked to call me backbeat; it sounded so stupid, but the nickname idea is cute so I let a few of them call me a shortened version. :-]


----------



## Romaki (Apr 14, 2020)

I don't know how it's officially translated, but my nickname included star in it.


----------



## dino (Apr 14, 2020)

tater tot, haha. from beau.   i was hoping saying no to papi asking to call me that would prompt an alternstive suggestion, but it definitely didn't work like that - so for now that's the only one.
shame we can't suggest them like we could previously. guess the system got abused ? lol


----------



## Altarium (Apr 14, 2020)

Skye asked to call me "butterbean" too and I just couldn't say no, I'll do anything for you Skye


----------



## DeMarzi (Apr 14, 2020)

Chrissy calls me “subscriber” and it’s not my favorite but she is a precious cinnamon roll and she can call me anything she wants!


----------



## Verecund (Apr 14, 2020)

Cobb asked to call me Iron B, and now it's spread to Apple. I don't like the nickname, but they seemed so happy about it and I just couldn't say no.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 14, 2020)

Kid Cat gave me a nickname but he left so I forget what it was lol


----------



## Flunkifera (Apr 14, 2020)

Bill was really keen on naming me Iron F.


----------



## Garrett (Apr 14, 2020)

Louie started calling me maximum and now they're all at it. I hope I can change it to something more fun later on.


----------



## Balverine (Apr 14, 2020)

most of mine are calling me Rosebud rn lol
I kinda like it =w=


----------



## popstar (Apr 14, 2020)

skye calls me K-beans


----------



## AccfSally (Apr 14, 2020)

Hazel came up with 'Gigajolt' and now half of the island calls me it...

That's what I get for being too nice to them.


----------



## Uffe (Apr 14, 2020)

Pashmina calls me U-o-rino. I thought she was calling herself that at first when she introduced the nickname.


----------



## USN Peter (Apr 14, 2020)

Hikari said:


> I'm Vitamin J! (Boots, a jock alligator, called me that, so I guess its on-brand for him, haha)


Same XD


----------



## Imbri (Apr 14, 2020)

Lolly started with "butterbean". Filbert and Flora have both asked to use it.


----------



## icypurr (Apr 14, 2020)

I'm mountain


----------



## lemonzboy (Apr 14, 2020)

gayle calls me puddin' 
waiting for the others to get nicknames for me


----------



## Violit (Apr 14, 2020)

Capeet said:


> I'm...Prof. Pie...and maximum x__x I felt too bad to say no to my villagers


Oh my gosh Filbert came up to ask to call me that today! I said no and he was so disappointed.


----------



## insomniak (Apr 14, 2020)

Annalisa started calling me Cupcake. -u-


----------



## CuddleThePumpkin (Apr 14, 2020)

Sheri calls me Pum Pum


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 14, 2020)

Bam started up "Champ"


----------



## ayeeprill (Apr 14, 2020)

Bianca started calling me "Faboo" and now everyone does.


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 14, 2020)

My name is Rosabelle, and Genji offered to call me ‘Iron R’. I mean, it could’ve been worse... my birth name began with a D. 

He and Bunnie now call me Rose and Raymond calls me Belle. So just shortened versions of my name ^^


----------



## Piroshi (Apr 14, 2020)

I've gotten Vitamin P, Prof. Pie, and recently Zucker asked to call me Wonder Bud. Unfortunately Prof. Pie is the one that's caught on the most (because I can't say no to my villagers), so hopefully they start picking up on Wonder Bud soon instead. Or anything besides Prof. Pie.


----------



## Bentore (Apr 14, 2020)

Agnes started calling me Chief, I was too polite to refuse, and now a few of my residents call me it.


----------



## trashpedia (Apr 14, 2020)

Egbert calls boss...then Mira and Bubbles started calling me it......

ey b0ss


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 14, 2020)

Snake wanted to give me the nickname "Champ", and I wasn't very fond of it so I declined it. He wanted me to pick my own... I didn't want a nickname, so I put my player's name in.

Now Snake is referring to me as Khaelis as my nickname...


----------



## Freddie (Apr 14, 2020)

some call me touchdown because of billy but others call me cookie because once time in NL wolfgang wanted to call me cookie and when someone asked what to call me i put cookie, but now wolfgang is calling me youngin and i don't really like it but anything for wolfgang <3


----------



## sleepydreepy (Apr 14, 2020)

my uchi has been choosing the nicknames for me and they are not so hot lol. I was "chief" and now I'm "motor" -.- lol


----------



## Hoosker (Apr 14, 2020)

Lol I WAS Somersault, as coined by Snake. Fauna tried to pick it up but I told her no.
She asked for suggestions and I picked "sexy". So that makes me laugh every time I see it


----------



## Jhin (Apr 14, 2020)

Maddie has started calling me 'superstar', I hope it doesn't catch on because I'm not a big fan of nicknames but I can't say no to these virtual animals


----------



## voldy (Apr 14, 2020)

A few have started calling me A-beans!


----------



## claracampanelli (Apr 14, 2020)

gigajolt. i hate it


----------



## tajikey (Apr 14, 2020)

Don't remember what Stitches called me, but I had him change it to Homer. That's what my mom used to call me, and he shares her birthday.


----------



## Candybalism (Apr 14, 2020)

Stitches tried to nickname me burrito earlier, as much as I love him I had to refuse his offer


----------



## SuperK98 (Apr 14, 2020)

I've always enjoyed the nicknames in past games so I didn't think twice when Agnes asked if I wanted to hear the new nickname she had thought up for me, and then she hit me with... motor


----------



## Loubelle (Apr 14, 2020)

Iron L QuQ lol not my favorite, but i'll let them call me whatever. I think Hamlet came up with it so of course I will let him call me that uwu


----------



## axo (Apr 14, 2020)

I'm guacamole! Joey started calling me it and now Gladys and Katt do too


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 14, 2020)

Stitches gave me a new nickname after Kid Cat left my name is now "Burrito" which is funny and I thought only stitches would call me that but today I had 4 of my villagers ping me and they all now call me Burrito which is odd

	Post automatically merged: Apr 14, 2020

Oh yea, and someone else had "Touchdown" which was what Kid Cat called me before he left!


----------



## diamond is unbreakable (Apr 14, 2020)

Audie calls me Glitter!


----------



## Katarzyna (Apr 14, 2020)

Poncho started calling me Iron C and that caught on but Mira is trying to call me gigajolt...


----------



## meggiewes (Apr 14, 2020)

Sherb calls me tator tot. It's adorable!


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 14, 2020)

Eunice calls me butterbean and now all my other villagers are catching on


----------



## DaisyFan (Apr 14, 2020)

chees4mees said:


> I'm guacamole! Joey started calling me it and now Gladys and Katt do too



Me too! Spork started calling me that, and I'm sure my other villagers will do the same soon.


----------



## nyoom (Apr 14, 2020)

Patty (peppy cow) started calling me glitter! It's... not really a nickname really but I don't mind at all, I love her


----------



## Saga (Apr 14, 2020)

Teddy wanted to call me "Touchdown." I said no to that one...


----------



## Frebbo (Apr 14, 2020)

Kiki calls me Butterbean, it's utterly adorable.


----------



## Sir Zyr (Apr 14, 2020)

A couple of my villagers call me Maximum


----------



## minnew (Apr 14, 2020)

Prof. Pie!


----------



## Luxen (Apr 14, 2020)

Most, if not all, of them call me chief by now.
They haven't suggested any other nicknames though.


----------



## Jas (Apr 14, 2020)

pierce gave me "chickpea" and now it's spread to like a good 4 other villagers!


----------



## blinkcrossing (Apr 15, 2020)

Rudy started calling me Blaster, and everyone followed. Earlier last week, he asked if he could me champ, and everyone is following again. Lol


----------



## Aubrey895 (Apr 15, 2020)

K butterbean is cute lol I gave my dog that nickname when she was still here.
boomer calls me burrito lol


----------



## Morningowl (Apr 15, 2020)

Oooh Peppy Flora first one to give me nickname and they went with “shmoopy”. I am just rolling with it xD and had no ideas for an nickname.


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 15, 2020)

Prof. pie
I guess I have a PHD in baking pies which makes sense since I can bake a pretty good pie irl


----------



## solace (Apr 15, 2020)

Cheshire_Cat03 said:


> Pinky started calling me Glitter and now Bam does too!


Julian called me that in NL


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 15, 2020)

Cookie wanted to call me Mountain but I asked for another name instead


----------



## BunnyTears (Apr 15, 2020)

i’m spud! coined by dizzy


----------



## elce (Apr 15, 2020)

..dancer, i hate it but i felt too bad to say no


----------



## WolfyWolf (Apr 15, 2020)

Whitney asked to call me puddin' and I couldn't help it and said yes. Then Zell asked for approval and I also could just not turn him down. No one else has picked up on it and I'm okay with that...


----------



## theravenboys (Apr 15, 2020)

Apple calls me "subscriber" :| then Rex pinged me today wanting to call me that, too. I'm one of those people who can't say no to my villagers so of course I told them both it was okay and I hate it lol.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (Apr 15, 2020)

Biff wanted to call me Blaster, which, alright, sure, whatever.


----------



## Heartcore (Apr 15, 2020)

Erik decided to call me "spud". And it's spread to 3 different villagers. So Fauna and Roscoe both kept pinging me asking me if they could also call me spud. I reluctantly agreed and gave up. Thankfully Fauna just pinged me today and asked if she could call me biscuit--which like, okay I guess. Better than "spud" I suppose.


----------



## MayorJessiLissy (Apr 15, 2020)

Jay calls me Vitamin J and Quillson picked up reverb from Phoebe before she left


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 15, 2020)

Dustbird said:


> Mine has been Butterbean for a while, coined by Fauna and now the whole island calls me that. But Erik recently started calling me Spud and I'm really hoping it'll catch on. What's yours?



Vitamin C same as Wild World.


----------



## senbeiiscool (Apr 15, 2020)

Usually I let my villagers give me whatever nickname they want, or at least that's what I did in NL. Tank wanted to give me a nickname, I think it was mountain? I turned that down since I knew the whole island would start calling me that haha. Then Vivian asked if she could call me maestro... I couldn't say no to her haha and it's started to catch on with everyone else... still weird tho


----------



## elimaycry (Apr 15, 2020)

Hazel started calling me 'highway' and it's caught on lmao.... I'm not terribly fond of it but i didn't want to cramp her style lol


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 15, 2020)

fauna asked if she could call me cupcake, could have been better but after the nickname shari came up the other day i was like fine... how could i say no to fauna anyway


----------



## KeybladePony (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm probably gonna be stuck with "chief" for awhile. Shari coined it and now Audie picked up on it.


----------



## solace (Apr 15, 2020)

Somersault. Thanks, Sprocket.


----------



## maple22 (Apr 15, 2020)

I got "somersault" from Leonardo. Now half of the town is calling me that!


----------



## Luciaaaa (Apr 15, 2020)

Iron-L and L-Beans...


----------



## ctar17 (Apr 15, 2020)

lollipop

originally from Celia


----------



## Enkou (Apr 15, 2020)

Whitney has taken to calling my villager Gold Star


----------



## Kokillue (Apr 15, 2020)

they call me k-o-rino, and my name is koki. and i think its really cute actually— i like it!


----------



## Cariad (Apr 15, 2020)

Wendy started calling me Superstar and now Pecan, Sly, Al and Agnes have joined in. Not the most original nickname but I don't hate it


----------



## Maiana (Apr 15, 2020)

before zucker left he used to call me burrito ; m ; it was too precious


----------



## Azrael (Apr 15, 2020)

I am Superstar and Prof. Pie


----------



## MelodyRivers (Apr 17, 2020)

My starter jock Tank started calling me goalie and my uchi starter diva is a copycat and also calls me that


----------



## Harvey Cake (Oct 22, 2020)

I made my villager before I changed my name irl, so I'm trying to get friendships up to nickname level as fast as possible! Midge called me cupcake, then so did Rory, now Pashmina calls me K-o-rino, I don't know where she got that from.


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 22, 2020)

I picked the nickname for myself: Inquisitor which I kept for awhile and then I let Roscoe call me Hero (he came up with it) since I thought it went well with my Dragon Age theme. I eventually changed it back to Inquisitor. Just recently, I changed it to Hawk-Eye since I’m always wearing the Mihawk custom design that I downloaded.

I wish sometimes I let them call me something else like Burrito or Rutabaga, since those are really cute. I do not want to be called Lollipop though; Kiki keeps wanting to call me that.


----------



## daringred_ (Oct 22, 2020)

i didn't let them give me a nickname until recently when biskit asked if he could call me_ tater tot_ and i let him for some indiscernible reason. i never gave anyone else the green light to do the same though. (and they asked near constantly.) last week biskit finally offered to give me a new nickname and this time i picked it for him. now he (and half the island) calls me _bunny_ since that's what my girlfriend also calls me and i spend half my time wearing the yellow bunny outfit in-game anyway.


----------



## Foreverfox (Oct 22, 2020)

ForbiddenSecrets said:


> Rosebud. They know I cheated in sims >>


Bahahaha yyeeesss!!! Totally used that cheat.

	Post automatically merged: Oct 22, 2020

Antonio calls me vitamin F, some call me floofqueen. I think that's it for now, but I was rutabaga for a while, I liked that one too lol.


----------



## Silkfawn (Oct 22, 2020)

Ruby suggested calling me *DJ A* and I regretted ever agreeing to it lmao.
(This Ruby left, and I have a different Ruby now)

Now my nickname is *Shushu *(my irl nickname, kinda), which is what I chose because these crazy villagers come up with w/ some strange nicknames


----------



## Roxxy (Oct 22, 2020)

Silkfawn said:


> Ruby suggested calling me *DJ A* and I regretted ever agreeing to it lmao.
> (This Ruby left, and I have a different Ruby now)
> 
> Now my nickname is *Shushu *(my irl nickname, kinda), which is what I chose because these crazy villagers come up with w/ some strange nicknames


I have been DJ R   At the moment I am a mixture. We have pumpkin, superstar and cutie. All my villagers are so sweet


----------



## EmmaFrost (Oct 22, 2020)

Lolly calls me Butterbean and it’s so adorable lol. Some of the more generic names like S-puff (my characters name is Serene) are a bit annoying. One of them calls me Bo$$ after my favorite wrestler Sasha Banks lmao


----------



## Eureka (Oct 22, 2020)

Kiki calls me Lollipop, which I find super cute and pretty appropriate since it's October


----------



## rezberri (Oct 22, 2020)

Dom asked to call me "champ" yesterday and Renée asked me if she could also take up that nickname for me this morning.


----------



## 6iixx (Oct 22, 2020)

i haven't had any really cool ones yet, unfortunately  :c

somersault
highway
currently friendo
i'm dying and laughing on the inside at my villager's nicknames for me, honestly.  _friendo_.


----------



## charicharn (Oct 22, 2020)

Hello

Can't remember all the ones LOL but Cupcake and Lollipop are the current ones  And Mimi is there too


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Oct 22, 2020)

Graham asked to call me ‘neesan’ (meaning big sister) right after I had just gotten them all calling me a nickname I chose. But it was so cute I couldn’t resist  and it gradually caught on, which was also all right.  Now one of them came up with ‘ojou’ (means ‘miss’ or young lady. I think of it as roughly ‘missy’) at least those ones are very cute!

Genji used to come up with names that just seemed to be my in game name rearranged in a bizarre way + sometimes chan or something similar thrown in the mix.

when playing in English my favorite I received was ‘faboo’ from Bangle.


----------



## Lake (Oct 22, 2020)

Hikari said:


> I'm Vitamin J! (Boots, a jock alligator, called me that, so I guess its on-brand for him, haha)



Roald started calling me Vitamin L.  I don't care for that nickname, but Roald is so cute, it makes up for it.


----------



## jessicat_197 (Oct 22, 2020)

I have also gotten butterbean lol and one of my faves has been cupcake


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Oct 22, 2020)

Kid H from Vladimir. I kinda liked it, so I kept it.  It has that *older brother looking out for you* ring to it.


----------



## SoftenedHearts (Oct 22, 2020)

A couple villagers call me rutabaga! I don't remember if it was Paula or Keaton that coined it though.....


----------



## Uffe (Oct 22, 2020)

They're all starting to call me "snookums", thanks to Blanche. It's funny being called this by Boyd, who is a cranky. It just seems so out of character for him to call me "snookums".


----------



## Rowbowkid800 (Oct 22, 2020)

To most of them they call me sunflower but Hornsby changed to buddy


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 23, 2020)

WaileaNoRei said:


> Graham asked to call me ‘neesan’ (meaning big sister) right after I had just gotten them all calling me a nickname I chose. But it was so cute I couldn’t resist  and it gradually caught on, which was also all right.  Now one of them came up with ‘ojou’ (means ‘miss’ or young lady. I think of it as roughly ‘missy’) at least those ones are very cute!
> 
> Genji used to come up with names that just seemed to be my in game name rearranged in a bizarre way + sometimes chan or something similar thrown in the mix.
> 
> when playing in English my favorite I received was ‘faboo’ from Bangle.



Aw that is adorable! Faboo! That actually is pretty cute; that would honestly make me love Bangle more . I should next time listen to what my villagers want to name them since I’ve stopped letting them tell me and that’s a shame since some of them are cute or ridiculously funny.


----------



## xara (Oct 23, 2020)

i’ve had a few nicknames so far but my current one is “chef” which is ironic since,, i don’t really know how to cook lmao >_<

some of the others include “chief”, “mountain” why, “cupcake” and “burrito” with the last one being my favourite c’:


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Oct 23, 2020)

I immediately shut them down when they asked. So my name is still Niko.


----------



## Plume (Oct 23, 2020)

My current nickname is "dimples," which I am not fond of. I _do _prefer it to the previous nicknames, "L-beans" & "cupcake."


----------



## Seelie (Oct 23, 2020)

I have two currently in circulation on Muir Wood -- I think Shep started "headliner," which is, uh, something, and Fauna started "muffin" a while later.  I think "muffin" is taking the lead by now and I am grateful, I would much rather be cute food.


----------



## _Rainy_ (Oct 23, 2020)

Lucky used to call me hon on my previous Island and I want it back. Right now I’m champ which I don’t think suits me


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 23, 2020)

Near the start, Cherry called me Rambler which I found vvv cute and caught on ~ Marina called me Lollipop for a bit too ;w; Right now I've set it to Crybaby because a cranky villager was the one to ask but now everyone calls me it ahahaha


----------



## moonlights (Oct 23, 2020)

villagers started calling me dimples, which is a nice change from L-kins


----------



## KittenNoir (Oct 23, 2020)

Buck asked me what nickname he could give me and I told him goose hahaha so now everyone calls me goose it’s very cute having little animals run up to me and be like hey goose haha


----------



## brutalitea (Oct 23, 2020)

Canapé is the nickname 2-3 of my villagers call me. I can’t remember who started it though.


----------



## Jassiii (Oct 23, 2020)

Currently getting called Honeypie by Dom because he was gonna call me goalie or something like that and I was like lol no


----------



## Mairmalade (Oct 23, 2020)

*Burrito *forever.  A few others have been suggested, but I've turned them all down.

I doubt it refers to being a blanket burrito, but it'd be so much more fitting if it did.


----------



## Imbri (Oct 24, 2020)

Cherry ran me down today, saying she has the perfect nickname for me.

Highway.

When I said no (duh!), she got sad, saying we weren't as in synch with one another as she thought.

I'm trying to get unique nicknames with everyone. So far, I have:

Dobie - peanut
Gruff - half-pint
Lionel - princess
Cherry - cutie pie

Flora, Sally,  and Filbert call me glitter, which is okay, but it's old.
Lolly and Purrl use lollipop. I'd like to keep it from Lolly and get a new one for Purrl.
Snake also uses half-pint, which I'm trying to change.


----------



## 6iixx (Oct 25, 2020)

hans just came up to me to give me another one..  _maestro_. what are these names?


----------



## KayDee (Oct 25, 2020)

I am currently transitioning to being called sunflower. The previous one was hashtag.


----------



## Sharksheep (Oct 26, 2020)

I'm Kid L now and the last one was headliner. I say yes to all the nicknames unless it's one they have suggested before.


----------



## Locokoko182 (Oct 26, 2020)

Right now I’m Professor Pie or Maximum. I think professor pie is kinda cute and maximum is sort of dumb.


----------



## xlisapisa (Oct 26, 2020)

currently I am known as “shmoopy”, “sweet pea”, and/or “L-beans”. hoping the last nickname fades away sooner than later!


----------

